
Complicated patterns aren’t always that complicated. Usually it’s the “simple” - patrickleet
https://hackernoon.com/complicated-patterns-arent-always-that-complicated-usually-it-s-the-simple-ones-that-bite-you-caf870f2bf03
======
patrickleet
Complicated patterns aren’t always that complicated. Usually it’s the “simple”
ones that bite you.

A story of how a codebase became complicated while intending the opposite, the
importance of language, and examples of EventSourcing/DDD with the Repository
Pattern for Node.js!

